# Left beets overnight in the oven -- still good?



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

I cooked beets wrapped in foil in the oven last night, turned it off and forgot about them overnight. Eat or Toss?


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Eat









It is just veggies...nothing to go "bad". We leave veggies out all the time, sometimes due to forgetfulness, other times due to a full fridge.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Another









Nothing to turn.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

another







here.

I disagree that there is nothing to turn, veggies (cooked or raw) can go bad, and do, but leaving them at room temperature will not make them go bad in a day or two. The only primary concern is rotting, which won't happen that fast.

We leave cooked plant based food on the counter for a day or two all the time.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i'd eat them. but I am terrible about putting left overs away. I leave stuff out all the time. We are vegan though so there is rarely anything that is gonna go south overnight.


----------

